# computer auto start when power on



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

I just built up a computer. There is one strange thing happen to this computer. When i switch on the power on the wall switch, the computer will automatic start without press the power button at the cpu. What is the problem? Is it i wrongly connect the power switch cable from the casing to the motherboard or this is the function for this type of motherboard?

Motherboard - abit lg95c
CPU - intel core 2 duo

Another question is how to differentiate which cable color is + and - for the front panel cable? Example the HDD LED, Power switch, restart button and so on.

Thank you


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Go into BIOS and under Power look for something like Restore after AC power loss and make sure it's set to power off.

The negative lead is usually white. All the neg leads coming frmo your front panel should be the same color, so it's easy to determine the neg.


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

I look at the connector, and there is small arrow at the connector, so i assume it is posivite, can i make that assumption?

"Restore after AC power loss". Does this feature mean when there are power interruption, the computer will automatic restart?

But this computer is in different. After shut down computer and turn off the switch at wall, then if you turn on the switch again at the wall, the computer will start!

But, i will just try.


----------

